# Lasers vs. tritium night sights



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering, if cost was not a factor, what would you prefer? A laser on your pistol or glowing nightsights? I'm talking about integral lasers like lasermax or crimson trace lasers as opposed to attachable ones. I can see being stealthier with night sights but in a defensive situation you wouldn't be turning on your laser until your in a position to shoot. At that point it wouldn't matter if your assailant knows your position.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I prefer Lasers


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

twaner said:


> I was wondering, if cost was not a factor, what would you prefer? A laser on your pistol or glowing nightsights? I'm talking about integral lasers like lasermax or crimson trace lasers as opposed to attachable ones. I can see being stealthier with night sights but in a defensive situation you wouldn't be turning on your laser until your in a position to shoot. At that point it wouldn't matter if your assailant knows your position.


If cost weren't a factor, I'd take both.

If it's one or the other, I'd probably take the laser. There are pros and cons to each.

I've heard a lot of people say that if it's dark enough to NEED the night sights, target ID is going to be an issue and you shouldn't probably be shooting. A laser can be obstructed, batteries die, etc. not to mention that people could focus too much on training with the laser.

The laser can make for a good training tool, you'll see the dot move with your trigger press etc. and that can help you diagnose and fix issues.

The laser is also a very good deterrent.

If in position where you are in a dim environment, it is possible that your target could be in the light. I also like the night sights on my nightstand gun so *I *can see where it is in a dark room.

Night sights will dim with time, I can change batteries in a laser.

Night sights are available for almost every make and model of gun out there, the same can't be said for Crimson Trace and Lasermax etc. but the numbers are growing for each maker every month it seems. I've often though about picking up a pair of the Crimson Trace grips, but haven't yet. I've toyed with them on a couple of occasions and they make a good product.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Both if could - Laser if could only get one.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Lasers if available for gun model, if not then night sights. :smt082


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I personally like the laser also. Some don't It is very helpful for me when I need it to be.

RCG


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

If both are available, I always put both on them.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

Laser anyday, or night i guess lol


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with the both option. I have factory sig night sights on my gun and love them but I have still been thinking about buying the crimson trace grips for it. My buddy has them on his LCP and I really liked it.


----------

